# Stencil "Wir müssen draußen bleiben"



## Patte92 (4. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute..
ich suche einen Stencil mit nem  unter dem "Wir müssen draußen bleiben" steht..kann mit aber auch ohne durchgestrichenem kreis sein..
über (oder unter der schrift) soll nen, wie soll ich sagn,.. mann mit rechter gesinnung sein..
ich hab das alles schon gegoogled aber kam bisher zu keinem ergebniss,..deswegn is das hier mein letzter versuch ^^
lg
patte


----------

